# XL Steel Tourer



## Buzzinonbikes (20 Dec 2012)

After a 61cm+ Tourer as a do it all commuter shopper jobber. Ideally a nice Reynolds steel. 
Would travel a couple hours from Manchester for the right bike.

Drop bars, rack and guard mounts etc...

Cheers


----------



## Cavalol (21 Dec 2012)

Hmm. What sort of budget have you got? I recently got my Peugeot Equipe back and that's a big sized frame.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (28 Dec 2012)

Obviously depending on what it was but about £450 tops


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Dec 2012)

I've just posted a Dawes Stratos, Reynolds 531 frame, Shimano 105 20years old 1 owner from new bought at Harry Hall's OIRO £150 in For Sale.
Not sure on the actual size but there's pics, it looks big and the owner is 6'5. Its got a tentative offer on it but please have a look and if that goes nowhere I can put you in touch with the owner. It's in Bolton too.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (28 Dec 2012)

Thanks will check that out.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Dec 2012)

Just to bump this a bit, it doesn't necessarily have to be a touring specific bike. Just a big frame will do!! 

Any pics Cavalol?
Oooh that Stratos looks very nice.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Dec 2012)

Hi Buzzin, sorry for delay. Pictures are pretty rubbish (sorry) will try and get better ones over weekend. I must point out this bike was advertised on heres, sold elsewhere (via another forum) and I got it back because it was too big for the new owner. There was nothing wrong with the bike that caused it to come back and any inspection is more than welcomed.

















Since these pictures were taken I've added a rack and some panniers. It does ride really nicely, I need to measure the frame for exact size but it is a big one I can assure you. If you were interested in it I'd have no problem with you or someone who may live nearer to inspect it on your behalf and report back in private-I have nothing to hide and I don't do people over.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks Cavalol I am very interested. How much do you want for it? I could pop over to Chester, only 40 mins or so in the car.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Dec 2012)

Hi, ideally £120 because the tyres have good tread but the sidewalls are sort of 'fluffing' (perishing I expect) a bit so will need replacing at some point. The bike isn't 'mint' but still very nice and Id say it's perfectly useable 'as is', indeed I use it occasionally. It definitely wants brakes adjusting though, but I will do this of course!


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Dec 2012)

With the guards ye? If so dibs


----------



## Cavalol (29 Dec 2012)

Yep, everything you see. I'll include the rack if you want it, but I'd like to keep the panniers as I've only just bought them (from someone on here!) and can make good use of them on one of my other bikes.
Come and have a look at the bike, go for a good spin and if you're in anyway unhappy with it I won't be holding a gun to your head to buy it!
I'm in Chester and only about one mile from the M53/A55 and about three miles from the M56 so very easy to find.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Dec 2012)

Seems fair to me! I'll PM you shortly. Thanks


----------



## Cavalol (29 Dec 2012)

Cool, cheers.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (30 Dec 2012)

Sorry about today mate. Best of luck with the sale. Sure someone will snap it up.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Dec 2012)

No worries, shame you couldn't view it but I fully understand if the other bike was more suitable. I sold my Raleigh racer this afternoon so that's kept the wolves from the door for the time being!
Best regards,


----------

